# Backcountry Specific Training with ProRide Whistler



## Pro Ride (Oct 28, 2013)

Pro Ride Whistler announces the dates for its 2015 backcountry specific training camp - *March 14th 2015*. 

The program will take students through 
* - 4 days of backcountry specific coaching with Pro Ride’s top coaches
- 2.5-day AST (avalanche skills training) level 1 course 
- 1 full day Cat Boarding (New for 2015). *

Upon completion of the AST level 1, students will also have the option of an earn your turns backcountry day trip, heli boarding or both. 

This camp will address goals and needs of riders looking to start experiencing the backcountry, and those looking to advance their already present skill set. The program will be held over two weeks, scheduled date March 14th Dec. 

Days in the backcountry are the sort of days most people can only dream about, but alongside the Pro Ride team in Whistler, you can learn the technical and safety skills required to earn your backcountry experience. Whistler Blackcomb’s off-piste Alpine terrain offers an extensive area with steep summits, power-filled open meadows and gladed tree runs. 

For more Information see: Backcountry Snowboard Camp | Pro Ride, Whistler BC

Freeride, Freestyle and Snowboard Instructor Courses in Whistler, Canada
Pro Ride Snowboard Camps | Whistler, BC
Pro Ride Snowboard Camp


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

This looks to be a pretty sweet way to do your L1. Good time of year to do it too. Generally deep snow pack, more comfortable temps during the day.


----------

